# l'amour est plus fort que tout



## anaispdc

Bonjour, je voudrais me faire tatouer "l'amour est plus fort que tout" mais en italien. Si quelqu'un sait comment ça se traduit, merci de répondre. Merci d'avance


----------



## alfaalfa

Tu come lo diresti?


----------



## bleuboia

L'amore è più forte di tutto.

o

L'amore è più forte che tutto.

Si direbbe, "L'amore è più forte dell'odio/ la vita" ma di "tutto"? Si usa "che" o "di" in questo caso?


----------



## matoupaschat

Io dico _"l'amore è più forte di tutto"_, ma credo che si possa anche dire _che tutto _


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, bleuboia.
Dice bene Matou (ciao!) nella prima parte della sua risposta. In linea di massima si usa 'di' quando il secondo termine di paragone è un nome o un pronome non preceduto da preposizione, come nella frase d'esempio; o un avverbio (_sono più stanco di prima_). Invece si usa 'che' con nome o pronome preceduto da preposizione (_Roma è più vicina a Firenze che a Milano_); quando il paragone è tra due avverbi (_leggo più ora che prima_) o due verbi (_mi piace più leggere che scrivere_), o anche due aggettivi riferiti allo stesso nome (_Marco è più simpatico che bello_).


----------



## albyz

ciao,
siccome una traduzione non deve essere necessariamente una traduzione  "a pelle" ;-) proporrei:
"Nulla è più forte dell'amore"
La minestra è la stessa, cambia forse un po' il gusto.
alby


----------



## Born to be alive

Per citare Virgilio si potrebbe anche dire _"L'amore vince tutto"._


----------

